# Travel between JLT and Jebel Ali Technopark



## davecaltech (Apr 30, 2011)

Hey everyone

I'm about to move to Dubai next Friday, working in the Technopark as a IT consultant in Jebel Ali.

It may take weeks before I have my DL and car loan, so I'm wondering what's the best way to travel between JLT (where I stay) and Technopark. I noticed that the Jebel Ali MRT station is now open, and there is a MRT right in front of Greenlakes JLT. Would that be a convenient way to go to work on a daily basis? I guess I may take another shuttle bus (if there is one) or taxi from Jebel Ali to Technopark? 

If taking taxi, how much for one-way ride and approximately how long does it take?

Many thanks to all your help and info.


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Rent a car immediately.

Dubai TechnoPark is in the middle of *nowhere* and there isn't much out there (yet). 

Also, since you are not in the Jebel Ali Freezone, you will be unable to exit - as the Metro station is ONLY for those with Jebel Ali Freezone access (Dubai TechnoPark is technically another freezone, unless they've made some sort of arrangement I'm not knowledgeable of).

Rent a car. They are cheap. 

-md000/mike



davecaltech said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> I'm about to move to Dubai next Friday, working in the Technopark as a IT consultant in Jebel Ali.
> 
> ...


----------



## davecaltech (Apr 30, 2011)

md000 said:


> Rent a car immediately.
> 
> Dubai TechnoPark is in the middle of *nowhere* and there isn't much out there (yet).
> 
> ...



Thanks for the reply, Mike.

Sounds not a great news for me - and i dont know how to drive at all which will make things even worse.....

will go to a driving school asap


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Get an American license - crash course if necessary. 

Then, when you get here, all you have to do is transfer it over.

If you try and get your license here, you are in for MONTHS of hassle and tremendous costs. 

Out of curiosity - did you attend caltech or work there? 

-md000/mike



davecaltech said:


> Thanks for the reply, Mike.
> 
> Sounds not a great news for me - and i dont know how to drive at all which will make things even worse.....
> 
> will go to a driving school asap


----------



## davecaltech (Apr 30, 2011)

Cheers, Mike 

Now in Spain staying with my parents so US license does not seem an option, too bad..

Yes, did my degree in CS at Caltech back to 10yrs ago


----------



## NetMaestro (Dec 31, 2010)

I thought you cant rent a car while you are applying for a residence/working visa? Only is you are on a tourist visa will that be possible. I know; I went through that hassle for 1 month and managed to get the driving license in 2 weeks after 20 lessons.

Cheers.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

md000 said:


> Also, since you are not in the Jebel Ali Freezone, you will be unable to exit - as the Metro station is ONLY for those with Jebel Ali Freezone access (Dubai TechnoPark is technically another freezone, unless they've made some sort of arrangement I'm not knowledgeable of).


That's not true is it? As far as I was aware, the Galleries project at Downtown Jebel Ali isn't part of JAFZA, and people working there have no issues using the Metro as it's right on their doorstep. Same would go for those staying at the EasyHotel I'd imagine.


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Gavtek said:


> That's not true is it? As far as I was aware, the Galleries project at Downtown Jebel Ali isn't part of JAFZA, and people working there have no issues using the Metro as it's right on their doorstep. Same would go for those staying at the EasyHotel I'd imagine.


Well, if Gulfnews is believable, then it is true:

gulfnews : Jebel Ali Station on Red Line of Dubai Metro opens

"He (Ramadan Abdullah, Director of Operations at the Rail Agency of the Dubai Roads and Transport Authority) said the station would mainly serve the people working or living in JAFZA as those who do not have access pass to enter JAFZA will not be able to access the station."


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

NetMaestro said:


> I thought you cant rent a car while you are applying for a residence/working visa? Only is you are on a tourist visa will that be possible. I know; I went through that hassle for 1 month and managed to get the driving license in 2 weeks after 20 lessons.
> 
> Cheers.


You can rent a car at any time - all you need is a driver's license and passport. 

-md000/mike


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

I think the issue is that Dave hasn't ANY driving licence as yet. I don't know if you can use the bus system - have a look at the RTA web site

RTA Portal - Public Transport - About - Route Map

I note there is a also a route planning system once you are registered on the site - I haven't used it myself but it may be useful.

Other than that, I have had arrangements with taxi drivers in the past when they used to come and collect me from home at a preset time every day and take me to work. (Just strike up a conversation - some drivers are amenable to such an arrangement). However this only seems to work in the mornings - afternoons/evenings they are busy/shift changing. Also it may be an expensive option.

You may also try car lift/pooling. Try advertising in here or in Dubizzle. The snag with this is that you have to commit to a fixed time and that may not always be possible with your job.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

send me a pm with your details. I have a friend of mine who is traveling on a daily basis from JLT where he lives to Adu dhabi where he works and he is looking for folks for a car pooling.


----------



## pinayblues (Apr 21, 2011)

davecaltech said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> I'm about to move to Dubai next Friday, working in the Technopark as a IT consultant in Jebel Ali.
> 
> ...


Whenever I take the metro or bus to an unfamiliar area I always look at the wojhati journey planner Roads & Transport Authority

it includes timetable,map, feeder buses to take etc, similar to gothere.sg for singapore. Note though that this is only for the metro and buses and you may need to wait 10-15mins for buses and at most 5mins for the metro to arrive. It would be faster to take a cab though more expensive. We pay minimum of 10dhms if fare is less.

Hope this helps.


----------

